# Sun Blade 1500



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jan 7, 2010)

I just bought on ebay a Sun Blade 1500 generally to play around a little bit with (Open)Solaris on Sparc.
I know that FreeBSD also supports to some extend this architecture.
I have been trying to figure out how much of the ports are supported, but did not find the right answer. Can somebody point me to some sort of a link regarding available ports for SPARC?


----------



## crsd (Jan 7, 2010)

It's the other way round. There are ports which are not available on sparc64 arch, and are marked as such. You could check ports Makefile's for one the following:

```
ONLY_FOR_ARCHS=i386 amd64 (not including sparc64 here)
NOT_FOR_ARCHS=sparc64 (excluding sparc64)
IA32_BINARY_PORT (should be run on x86 compatible CPU)
LINUX* (uses linuxolator, available only on i386/amd64)
```

This list is surely incomplete, but can give you some insights on which ports are NOT supported on sparc64.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 7, 2010)

As far as I know all ports should be able to build, unless they have something like this in their Makefile:


```
ONLY_FOR_ARCHS= i386 amd64
```

Not sure if there's an overview page for that type of ports.


----------



## Graaf_van_Vlaanderen (Jan 7, 2010)

I first thought there was a separate port tree, but the difference is made in the make files.
I checked a couple of ports and found for gcc44 which is required to build GNU Octave:


```
NOT_FOR_ARCHS=  alpha ia64 powerpc
```

So this should build on SPARC architecture.


----------

